# converting powerpoint and pdf doc into word format for editing and new doc creation



## andreae (May 18, 2007)

I am trying to edit a powerpoint documet and would like to convert it to a word document. I also have a pdf file that i would like to use in the same document. I would like to choose parts of each to make up the new document. I am having trouble in selecting the portions i need and copying or cutting and pasting. I have tried a number of programs that claim to do that, but still cannot. Please help. 

Andre e:upset:   :scream:


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

andreae said:


> I am trying to edit a powerpoint documet and would like to convert it to a word document. I also have a pdf file that i would like to use in the same document. I would like to choose parts of each to make up the new document. I am having trouble in selecting the portions i need and copying or cutting and pasting. I have tried a number of programs that claim to do that, but still cannot. Please help.
> 
> Andre e:upset:   :scream:


Andrea, have you tried just cut and paste? might be faster then trying conversion programs if u are just working with 3 files. The cut and paste from powerpoint into word is easy enough, just paste as text only and reformat in word. For .pdf you need Acrobat Professional version and you can either OCR the text into a new word file, or select text and again paste into your word file. Well, good luck!
BS


----------



## andreae (May 18, 2007)

:wave: :grin: :1angel: thank you so much for your swift reply........
you're a sweetee

Andrea E


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

andreae said:


> :wave: :grin: :1angel: thank you so much for your swift reply........
> you're a sweetee
> 
> Andrea E


No problem Andrea, just hope it worked out for ya:wave:


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

If I have to strip formatting when I copy from one format document to another, I copy by way of notepad. That way I don't have to worry about command characters or formatting codes. 

I mostly do this when copying back and forth between web pages and other documents.

If the pdf was created using a print to pdf application you should be able to select text, but if it was created by scanning, you will need an OCR to read the text. I recommend ABBYY. It's way less expensive than most OCR's and just as powerful and accurate. Be warned, though, no OCR's are perfect and you will need to carefully proofread the resulting text. Tables and columns can be especially difficult.


----------

